
A personal link mill - joeyespo
http://corte.si/posts/socialmedia/linkmill/index.html
======
silverlight
I would definitely use this, and probably (depending on just how much it
improved my life) pay to use it.

One tip, to solve the "chicken and egg" problem of getting a good garden going
while still consuming current levels of information, allow the user to choose
to include some of those "low quality" sources as well.

For example, right now the vast majority of my info comes from HN and Reddit,
both from links and comments. Ideally I'd be able to subscribe the service and
keep getting all that info, then as I slowly build up my own more
personalized, curated sources I could slowly start to remove the low-quality
sources. I think if you could make this a pretty frictionless process you'd
have a winner.

------
jamii
I built a really hacky version of this when I was fresh out of university and
looking for jobs. Searching for jobs by keyword sucks so I just chucked a
whole bunch of feeds into a database, de-duped them and presented them through
a bayesian filter with a like-dislike button. It worked well enough to be an
improvement on subscribing to search results in an rss reader.

<https://github.com/jamii/pipes>

Most of what the OP describes could probably be done pretty easily in yahoo
pipes. Especially if it could call out to external services for ML
recommendations.

------
msds
Funny thing. I'm currently building one right now - disturbingly close to your
product idea. It's currently a "generalized feed consumer" that presents a
user with "stream of [de-duplicated] links to consume..."

I'm just starting to use it for most of my content consumption, so that I have
a nice corpus of data about my preferences. The goal is to eventually develop
a predictive model to start filtering content with...

~~~
matthewnourse
Sounds cool, can you share a link/download ?

~~~
msds
Sorry, not at the moment. Perhaps in a few weeks, once things have
stabilized...

~~~
matthewnourse
All the best with the stabilizing, please add me to your beta users list
whenever you're ready :).

------
bryogenic
The google reader stack I use is to use the share button to 'save' items.
Those items get added to your own RRS feed. From that feed you can do your
post processing as this link did for later reading.

(edit: to see your shared items go to
<http://www.google.com/reader/shared/username>)

------
dangoor
I built something like this in 2005[1], got distracted[2] and still wish I had
the tool today. My database was organized around links rather than
feeds/items. Two stories that included links to the same thing were considered
to be talking about the same thing and would be presented together as one part
of the conversation. This was a low rent (but more accurate) version of what
Google News does where they assume two articles are about the same subject by
comparing the terms used in the articles.

I also used Bayesian classification to determine which articles were ones you
were more likely to be interested in reading.

[1]: the marketing pages are still online for this ancient piece of code:
<http://blazingthings.com/zestynews/tour1.html>

[2]: I created the TurboGears web framework while creating Zesty News, and
ultimately decided to pursue the framework rather than Zesty News.

------
jhund
At intigi.com we're trying to solve this problem and have a beta product
working. It not only helps you find interesting links in the way described in
the article, but it also helps curating and sharing them.

~~~
silverlight
Your site is a similar concept, but it seems to (from the little info on the
front page) be much more geared toward people looking for content to share
with others. I think the OP is describing a system geared toward finding
content to consume for personal use.

In addition, your system seems to be more about automatically finding content,
whereas the OP's system is much more manual and curated by the user.

I signed up for your beta list because I actually think your idea is
interesting, but I think they solve two different problems.

------
chunqi
This project seems alright enough for a mini hackathon. I would be interested
in building such a site, however I lack some knowledge in a few things that
are needed.

Subscribing to Hacker News I have figured out it being simply parsing the RSS
feed to generate links. How do I go about doing it for the other types of
feeds? Does Twitter and Google+ feeds require integration with their
individual APIs? Any help is greatly appreciated!

------
Terretta
Yahoo Pipes provide the fastest path to a personal link mill that I've seen.

<http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/>

Use Pipes to aggregate, filter, de-dupe, summarize, tag, and then feed your
Reader.

------
nopassrecover
Enjoyed the article, but how is this sufficiently different from say NewsBlur?

------
huskyr
It would be really great if you would have some way to tie this into WordPress
or any other CMS, so you can publish your personal links for the day.

------
hashfold
good idea..corte.si... I think adding a machine learning method on
reordering/prioritizing the links would be a plus...the input data for the
machine learning system would be the links user clicks to read as well as
links to which user clicks as favorite... or may be pulling the keywords/tags
from a given link's page and then checking how many links are clicked under a
certain tag will surely help ordering the links by tags...its just my idea on
how to help user to read his preferred links/topics....your inputs are
welcome!

